# Frage zur Sprungmarken in S5



## Bitte_ein_Bit (16 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
habe ein S5 Programm, kann die Sprungmarken nicht zuordnen...
kann mir das Bitte jemand genauer beschreiben.
Funktionsbaustein 18:

Netzwerk 1
A DB18
***
Netzwerk 2
    ON    -M 42.0
    O    -M151.0
    SPB    =M002                    //springt zur Marke 2, O.K

    L    KF +3
    UN    -11-BE3
    SPB    =M001                   //Zu welcher Marke, 
    L    KF +4
    UN    -11-BE4
    SPB    =M001                  //?
    L    KF +5
    UN    -11-BE5
    SPB    =M001                  //?
    L    KF +6
    UN    -11-BE6
    SPB    =M001
    L    KF +0

M001:                             //oder direkt hierher?
M002:
***
Netzwerk 3
    ON    -M 42.1
    O    -M151.0
    SPB    =M001

    L    KF +3
    UN    -11-BE3
    SPB    =M002
    L    KF +4
    UN    -11-BE4
    SPB    =M002
    L    KF +6
    UN    -11-BE6
    SPB    =M002
    L    KF +0
M002:
M001:
    ***
Netzwerk 4
    U    -M 40.5
    SPB    =M001
    L    KF +0
M001:    T    DW 1
    ***


----------



## Ralle (16 Oktober 2007)

Die Marken werden innerhalb eines Netzwerkes angesprungen.
Sprungziel ist die Marke mit dem Doppelpunkt.


----------



## Bitte_ein_Bit (16 Oktober 2007)

Besten Dank Ralle, jetzt leuchtet es ein!


----------

